
Twitter for the web is down - kevindeasis
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2015/09/14/twitter-for-the-web-is-down/
======
stullig
Twitter App also not working on OSX 10.8 from Germany

------
nebulon
seems to be back up again now, it was down for like 10min for me

~~~
lalwanivikas
Still down for me :(

